# Finishing outdoor furniture



## Teeman (28 May 2020)

Hi hopefully this is the right forum, sorry if not I’m a newbie. 
I’m making some outdoor furniture from Sapele. What should I use as a finish to prolong the life? Also the bottom rails and feet will be in touch with gravel. Should I paint those surfaces with anything additional like rubber paint?
Thanks


----------



## Fitzroy (29 May 2020)

I wouldn’t paint the feet with rubber paint, the rain will get in higher up, drain to the ends and get trapped there, rotting the wood. Stand the ends in wood preservative every year is what I do. 

Fitz.


----------



## Cordy (29 May 2020)

Read THIS thread

The Sapele Adirondack is still like new; left uncovered quite often 

The ROGER M article is excellent


----------



## Teeman (30 May 2020)

Thanks for the advice and links. Cant argue with a 5 year experiment. 

I won’t be able to soak the feet in wood preservative as the bottom rails are flush. I guess i’ll just have to recoat each winter.

Thanks


----------



## Teeman (4 Jun 2020)

Me again. Decided to follow advice from Rodger M and use Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 in mahogany. Has any one used this on Sapele?
Also what wood preservative would people recommend?
Thanks


----------



## Cordy (4 Jun 2020)

Yes, I have; it's a two part treatment
Look at my link higher up


----------



## Teeman (5 Jun 2020)

Missed that. Great. The sapele I'm using is quite dark so I may only do the 3 coats of Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 and forgo the first stain.
Did you use any wood preserving treatment first?


----------



## Doug71 (5 Jun 2020)

Teeman":199rhsmx said:


> Missed that. Great. The sapele I'm using is quite dark so I may only do the 3 coats of Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 and forgo the first stain.
> Did you use any wood preserving treatment first?



You should use the Sikkens Cetol HLS Plus first as a basecoat, it is like a primer/ undercoat for the Filter 7. Guess you could use the Cetol in a lighter colour if you didn't want to end up too dark.


----------



## Teeman (30 Mar 2021)

Hi All, forgot to attach images of the finished article. The finish looked brilliant, thanks for the advice. One issue is they have been sitting raised from the gravel under a cover since the end of summer. I've noticed some marks on some of the wood. I can scratch it off with my finger nail but not entirely. Any ideas what it is or how to remove?


----------



## Fred48 (30 Mar 2021)

I would use a product like Abranet, and lightly rub down the surface. Add a couple of coats of your original finish.


----------



## Teeman (4 Apr 2021)

Cheers Fred I will give it a go.
Tony


----------

